
Wikipedia’s co-founder takes on Facebook with ad-free social network - 8bitsrule
https://thenextweb.com/insider/2019/11/14/wikipedias-co-founder-takes-on-facebook-with-ad-free-social-network/
======
gniv
This feature could be a huge differentiator:

> “Almost everything on the platform is editable,” he said. “That alone gives
> a huge incentive for good behaviour because if you say something obnoxious,
> someone will just delete it.” However, while this approach has succeeded on
> Wikipedia, it is largely untested on a social network.

(Quote is from the FT article linked from TFA)

~~~
Thorentis
That sounds terrible. The whole point of a social network is to know what
somebody is saying / has said. It isn't about democratising the spread of
factual information. If I say x, but somebody else thinks I should have said
y, who cares? The point of a social network is to let people know that I said
x. If x is wrong, the point of a public encyclopedia (like Wikipedia) is for
people to be able to read y. But for a social network, this does not seem like
a useful feature at all.

------
phaedryx
I'm already on an ad-free social network: Mastodon.

~~~
m-p-3
And even better: it's federated.

The i stance you're using doesn't like what you say? Just pick another
instance and carry on.

------
pmlnr
So, Ello, again?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8346429](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8346429)

------
K0SM0S
Well, count me in, no question about it. Information is the fourth pillar of
democracy, and there's a direct qualitative relation from information to
debate.

We need such efforts to make substantial progress in producing information, to
the best of what should be our ability as of 2019 and onwards.

------
austhrow743
Weird. When I signed up I had access and could look around. I close it and
open it again and now I'm locked out and stuck on a waiting list unless I
donate.

I wasn't planning to be locked out so I didn't have the greatest of looks but
it seemed much heavier on the news side of thing than the network side of
things. Very limited profile, content appears to all come from groups?

~~~
mkbkn
Give it some time. Hopefully, it will get better.

~~~
austhrow743
Likely it will but news also seems to be an intentional focus. As someone who
is continuously trying to consume less news, it's a bad fit.

------
CB09_
Kind of reminds me of Aether. [https://getaether.net/](https://getaether.net/)

------
thesorrow
I wonder if ActivityPub or some sort of federation is on the roadmap

